# Lilly June



## babetoo (Oct 5, 2009)

our baby is here, born today at about eleven thirty. she weighed in at eight pounds 9 ounces. twenty one inches long. her beautiful name is Lilly June. all is well with mom and baby. we are so glad she is here. my third great granddaughter.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 5, 2009)

Congratulations G-gramma Much love to all of you.
kades


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats Babe!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2009)

That's great news!  Congratulations to you and the parents.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations to all!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations , babe to you and your family !


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 6, 2009)

very, very cool!


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 6, 2009)

Mazel Tov, Babe!  Beautiful name.


----------

